# National Orchid Day Display



## Ernesto (Apr 16, 2022)

For National Orchid Day I attempted to make a display in my bedroom with all the slipper orchids I have in bloom right now  from left to right: Phrag. longifolium var. album, Paph. Deperle (delenatii fma. Dunkel x primulinum fma. purpaurascens), Paph. niveum var. album, Phrag. Columbianum (schlimii x manzurii), Paph. thaianum, Paph. Payakka Kodkod (concolor x thaianum), Paph. Vipanii (philippinense x niveum) and Paph. Quantum Light var. alba


----------



## Cklinger (Apr 16, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 17, 2022)

Cute!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

I like the structure of the set up. That green phrag!! Tall and beautiful!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2022)

Gorgeous display!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice. Everything looks well grown. Thanks for sharing. In Manhattan hmmmm.....


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2022)

An excellent display. Congratulations!


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 3, 2022)

Very nice display. I particularly like the Paph. Quantum Light var. alba. It appears to have nice size and form but I don't think I've seen one before.


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 3, 2022)

Mini botanical garden in the centre of NY….lovely!


----------

